# Instance renewal...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's that time again. Aviva sent the letter offering a respectable £457 including breakdown and legal cover (around 50 for the two).

Been searching all morning and can't seem to get anywhere near that price I'm looking at about 450 without breakdown and legal from the nearest (admiral)

I wonder how much it'll cost when I eventually add the gf to it.

Seems reasonable enough price on the 2.0tdi Leon base would be 400.

Any good companies out there to try?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have anything else with Aviva, such as your household insurance? If so, they may knock a further bit of money for holding other policies with them.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's only a few quid off what I paid for the 133. The renewal came though 3 times that though and admiral told me there was nothing they could do when I asked if I'd missed some kinda joke :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ah but I should add I'm down for 22k miles a year lol... I've done 20k in 9 months!!!!!!
Also inclusive of commuting 

I thought I'd be a sad act and be honest lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

have a look through quidco , can often get 40-80£ back


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've heard a rumour that Admiral are due a massive overhaul on the rate side of things so even their multi vehicle policies may be seeing some increases soon.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I too heard that. I did enjoy being a customer of theirs until their prices started to rise recently, no complaints... purely cos I have a bit of a thing for a bird with a welsh accent :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Ah but I should add I'm down for 22k miles a year lol... I've done 20k in 9 months!!!!!!
> Also inclusive of commuting
> 
> I thought I'd be a sad act and be honest lol


 SAY WHATT!! an honest west coaster ...
on a more serious note... I can't believe you've done that in 9 months!! (oh and I've been honest with my insurance company aswell.. except I think I over estimated)
Im down for 6k a year! and in 11 Months I've done 3,800 miles lol.
down for commuting aswell.. for the little bit extra its not worth the risk



maggi133 said:


> I too heard that. I did enjoy being a customer of theirs until their prices started to rise recently, no complaints... purely cos I have a bit of a thing for a bird with a welsh accent :lol:


haha!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine is currently with AXA and they were quite reasonable.
Found a compare the market price and went direct.£19 cheaper!


----------

